# What quiver you using for hoyt dorado?



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

What are you guys using add pics if you can thanks.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry no picture, but I have 2 bow quivers for my Gamemaster 2. A two piece, four arrow Hoyt model, and an Alpine softloc five arrow model if I want a quick-detatch quiver. Both of these will also work on your Dorado. Fuse quivers (owned by Hoyt) will work too. Rest assured, you have many choices. :thumbs_up


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool thanks my dorado is on order.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

x-it said:


> What are you guys using add pics if you can thanks.


 this is probably a real smartass response... but a hip quiver with all my bows.


----------



## hairytreerat (Dec 20, 2008)

I like my Kwikee Kwiver...


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Last year I hunted with a detachable Kwickee Combo quiver. This Year I have a Hoyt 4 arrow 2 piece quiver.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Had a Hoyt 6-arrow 2 piece quiver on mine. Sold the bow but have the quiver - I'd sell it if your interested.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a Mathews T-5 Quiver on my Dorado, I bought the Hoyt (triangle) adapter and a extra "claw" bracket, so now I just use the same quiver for my Dorado and compound.It actually saved me some money and I have a GREAT quiver.


----------



## hairytreerat (Dec 20, 2008)

Let me try this again....


----------

